# Got a call from Vegas offering SLS and the Linq



## arnief (Oct 8, 2015)

Rooms, free dinner's, free shows.. Are these legit TS properties? If not what are these guys angle? Offering 4 nights for $299.00.

I was respectfully declining and he hung up.. Very rude, certainly renews the  time share tours hatred.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 8, 2015)

arnief said:


> Rooms, free dinner's, free shows.. Are these legit TS properties? If not what are these guys angle? Offering 4 nights for $299.00.
> 
> I was respectfully declining and he hung up.. Very rude, certainly renews the  time share tours hatred.



SLS is a hotel, not a TS.  The Linq is the big ferris wheel (excuse me, "Observation Wheel") that Caesars Entertainment built here.


----------



## arnief (Oct 8, 2015)

No the Linq is a hotel also... but still what could this company's motive be?

High Roller is the ferris wheel.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 8, 2015)

SLS and Linq are hotels. Maybe a timeshare seller was offering you free nights in the hotel if you attend their presentation, but they would be trying to sell you timeshare in some other property.

The Linq is the former Imperial Palace.


----------



## arnief (Oct 8, 2015)

Possibly.. they just said it was for word of mouth promotion...


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 8, 2015)

arnief said:


> No the Linq is a hotel also... but still what could this company's motive be?
> 
> High Roller is the ferris wheel.



Yes that's right.  Linq is the old Imperial Palace.  right next to the wheel, so I get discombobulated.

The Linq isn't generally worth $75 per night imo.  I don't know what sls rates are.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 8, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Yes that's right.  Linq is the old Imperial Palace.  right next to the wheel, so I get discombobulated.
> 
> The Linq isn't generally worth $75 per night imo.  I don't know what sls rates are.



Just found a $59 rate for SLS.  This could simply be a discounter trying to peddle room nights for a profit.  Your deal didn't include airfare, did it?

I checked a midweek November in Travelocity and both properties show in the low 80s.


----------



## arnief (Oct 8, 2015)

No, just discount travel vouchers..


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 8, 2015)

arnief said:


> No, just discount travel vouchers..



Yeah, this isn't a screaming deal anyway.


----------



## aandmrun (Oct 8, 2015)

*I got my free nights*

In August I received a post card, not a phone call, offering me two free nights plus $75. to be used for food at any of their restaurants from SLS in Las Vegas. So I called them up and asked "what's the catch?  They said there is no catch we just want people to try out our new hotel.  It is a promotion so that you can tell your friends about the hotel. (This used to be the Sahara and is at the very end of the strip).  So my husband and I went, we got our two free nights and our $75 as soon as we arrived.  They waived their "resort fee" for us.  While there, we took the monorail up and down the strip and we had a fun couple of days.  
It is not our style, a bit too trendy, but it was a nice experience. 
Since we live in Los Angeles, it was an easy trip for us.


----------



## silentg (Oct 8, 2015)

aandmrun said:


> In August I received a post card, not a phone call, offering me two free nights plus $75. to be used for food at any of their restaurants from SLS in Las Vegas. So I called them up and asked "what's the catch?  They said there is no catch we just want people to try out our new hotel.  It is a promotion so that you can tell your friends about the hotel. (This used to be the Sahara and is at the very end of the strip).  So my husband and I went, we got our two free nights and our $75 as soon as we arrived.  They waived their "resort fee" for us.  While there, we took the monorail up and down the strip and we had a fun couple of days.
> It is not our style, a bit too trendy, but it was a nice experience.
> Since we live in Los Angeles, it was an easy trip for us.



And you came back unscathed? They must have tried to sell you something? Good for you, lived to tell the tale.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2015)

These kinds of offers are common in Las Vegas to attract gamblers, so rather than selling something, they are hoping they are promoting gambling.


----------



## silentg (Oct 8, 2015)

That's why I never get these offers I don't gamble. Love Vegas though, I like the shows, atmosphere and excitement of it!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2015)

silentg said:


> That's why I never get these offers I don't gamble. Love Vegas though, I like the shows, atmosphere and excitement of it!



Next time you go, register for players cards at several places, and just gamble a little at each one - you will get offers.


----------



## aandmrun (Oct 9, 2015)

*No Sales Pitches of Any Kind*

I just read the message from Silentg - I don't go on-line that much.  We enjoyed our couple of days there completely on our own.  No, there were no sales pitches of any kind.  Like I said, the promotional is just to get people to go stay in the newly remodeled hotel and then want to come back for more visits.  
We go to Las Vegas about 3 or 4 times a year, so it was a nice treat to have a free hotel room.  The rooms are nicely decorated, modern and glitzy.  Lots of mirrors and chrome.  Very comfortable.  There are about 3 restaurants on-site and the monorail is directly behind the hotel.


----------

